# Passing of Tom Hengst



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just read in the paper of the passing of Tom Hengst. He was a nice guy and really gave me some insight into fishing Delaware.







k9 no


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Holly crap. I saw him 2 months ago at BPS. I did notice he looked like he lost a little weight but he has always been skinny. Man, I'm shocked!!!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that about your friend...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

He loved to fish CHP pier...


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

My condolences to those of you that have lost this friend. The passing of any of our "clan" is a sad thing, but, especially at such a young age. I'm sure he will be missed by many.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

RIP Tom. His posts where some of the best around.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Condolences to all his friends. As we get older it seems we are losing some individuals that mean a lot to many of us. RIP...


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear. Did not know him personally but that is sad news indeed. That guy could catch some fish, a true fisherman, and a fishing legend on Delmarva.
John


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Yeah, I knew him personally for quite some time. He was one of the best fisherman I have ever seen.
.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

He told me his favorite fishing rod had become unusable. As a rodbuilder, I told him I would take a look at it.
The reel seat needed to be replaced, the cork grips were shot, and the guides all needed to be rewrapped as they were frayed. As a gift to him, I replaced the reel seat, cork grips, and rewrapped all the guides and tip top with new thread. The rod was almost new again. He was really surprised how good it looked when I gave it back to him. Back to CHP he went!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear this. He was one of the most skilled anglers ever. Too young.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Very sad news. I knew him well


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is this the guy who the bucket brigade used to go fish with who would post pictures of large fish on this site? I never met him but he sure seemed like a real dude.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey Trevor, nice to hear from you.

Yes, it was the WBB and I was not the ringleader. LOL!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> RIP Tom. His post





TunaFish said:


> Yeah, I knew him personally for quite some time. He was one of the best fisherman I have ever seen.
> .


Definitely unexpected and sad news. RIP Tom. 🙏

And Pete, I’m thinking you WERE the head of the WBB. 😜. Or maybe it was Al….


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

LOL !! Milt, I was. But I had troublemakers buddies that got themselves banned. Man, that was the good ole days...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> LOL !! Milt, I was. But I had troublemakers buddies that got themselves banned. Man, that was the good ole days...


They were the golden days for sure! I miss them and all the characters and good times on the beach. It didn’t matter which beach or state, you were bound to run into someone you knew. All of them legends.

Hope you’re doing well And see you on the beach….somewhere.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Yup....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Yup....


Actually, it was the whole crew from Gaithersburg, not Al. My bad. Al had the white rubber boat boots. Lmao!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

TunaFish said:


> Hey Trevor, nice to hear from you.
> 
> Yes, it was the WBB and I was not the ringleader. LOL!!!


Hi Pete,
A little update: I had a stroke last July. While I am walking ok with a walker or a cane, I still cannot move my left hand, arms, or fingers. I’ve been going to Physical therapy pretty regularly. Not sure how one is supposed to fish one-handed.

I have some good memories of fishing with the WBB.Nice folks who took fishing seriously and took life a little less seriously. That’s a good thing when it comes to having fun.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Hey Trevor,

Sorry to hear this. Come on buddy, keep at it with the therapy. You're still a young whipper snapper and can do it. I'll see you at the plank sooner than later!!!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Just read in the paper of the passing of Tom Hengst. He was a nice guy and really gave me some insight into fishing Delaware.
> View attachment 69738
> k9 no


Awww man! So sad. He was the flounder man for sure as well as all other fish. May he forever have tight lines, and RIP.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> Hi Pete,
> A little update: I had a stroke last July. While I am walking ok with a walker or a cane, I still cannot move my left hand, arms, or fingers. I’ve been going to Physical therapy pretty regularly. Not sure how one is supposed to fish one-handed.
> 
> I have some good memories of fishing with the WBB.Nice folks who took fishing seriously and took life a little less seriously. That’s a good thing when it comes to having fun.
> ...


Jeepers Trevor! I don’t think I had heard this news. Sorry to hear this friend. At least you survived and are able to function. My mom had a stroke like that and she also lost the ability to speak in addition to motor skills on one side even though her brain remained sharp. 

Keep up with the PT, it definitely helps. God speed. 🙏

Milt


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Keep on pushing Husky. Best of luck.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> He loved to fish CHP pier...


For sure. I think I went there in search of Flounder once when I was staying near Rehoboth.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Thanks for the update even if it is sad. I think we donated money so he could buy a canoe..... It is good to see some of the old-timers respond to this post.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> Just read in the paper of the passing of Tom Hengst. He was a nice guy and really gave me some insight into fishing Delaware.
> View attachment 69738
> k9 no

























Old pics of Tom


----------



## Eclipse1139 (Sep 26, 2019)

Man this is hard to believe. Tommy Dodson and myself met him 20 years ago fishing our first time at Henlopen.Taught us everything fishing up there.We were trout fishing and caught nothing.Seen this skinny dude catching trout like crazy.Taught us how and than some .Was a good dude


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I remember his post. RIP Tom.

Sorry to hear about health Trevor.

Just want to say Hi to all P&S old timers.


----------

